#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > AIEEE Preparation tips/ AIEEE 2012 Discussion/ AIEEE Previous Papers/ AIEEE Colleges >  >  PEC Chandigarh 2011 Admission | Cut Offs, Ranks,Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion

## sandy007

*Punjab Engineering College University of Technology aka PEC University of Technology* is one of the best colleges in India. With numerous rankings from India Today, Outlook and others ranking it consistently in the top 15, PEC initially established in Lahore in 1921 and then in Roorkee in 1947 and finally in Chandigarh in 1954 has truly established its brand identity.

*And I am very proud to be part of this historically significant institute!!!*:tatice_06::tatice_06::tatice_06::tatice_06::tatice_06:

*Admissions:*
Students must qualify in AIEEE to be eligible.
Subsequently, the students must register themselves with the Joint Admission Committee for Chandigarh Engineering and Architecture Counseling for admission into at least 6 colleges in Chandigarh with PEC being one of them!

50% of the seats are reserved for Chandigarh candidates.

*Fees*
Semester Fees : Rs.32,500
Mess+Hostel Charges Extra

*Branches Offered:
*1. Aerospace Engineering
2 Civil Engineering
3 Computer Science & Engineering
4 Electrical Engineering
5 Electronics & Electrical
Communication
6 Information Technology
7 Mechanical Engineering
8 Materials & Metallurgical Engineering
9 Production Engineering

*Placements*



:Laie_69::Laie_69::Laie_69::Laie_69::Laie_69::Laie_69::Laie_69::Laie_69::Laie_69::Laie_69::Laie_69::Laie_69::Laie_69:





  Similar Threads: NSIT Delhi 2011 Admission | Cut-Offs, Ranks,Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion NIT Kurukshetra 2011 Admissions | Cut-Offs, Ranks,Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion NIT Durgapur 2011 Admissions | Cut-Offs, Ranks,Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion NIT Jalandhar 2011 Admissions | Cut-Offs, Ranks,Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion MNNIT Allahabad 2011 Admission | Cut-Offs, Ranks,Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion

----------


## ankit1993

hello
m gettting 160 mrx in aieee 2011
m from chndigrh
nd from genrl cat..
can i get adm in pec??

----------


## sandy007

> hello
> m gettting 160 mrx in aieee 2011
> m from chndigrh
> nd from genrl cat..
> can i get adm in pec??


Hi Ankit,

With 160 marks your expected rank could be around AIR 15000.

You will get Meta for sure and also have an outside chance for Aeronautical, Production and Civil Engineering in that order.....with Civil being the most difficult to get.....:Laie_69:

*ANY OTHER QUERIES?? Will be glad to answer :crigon_04::crigon_04:*

----------


## ankit1993

heyy....
thnx a lot..:-)
nd if i get meta in pec...
is thr any chnce of brnch chnge in 2nd year??
if yes..thn wats d procedure??

----------


## sandy007

> heyy....
> thnx a lot..:-)
> nd if i get meta in pec...
> is thr any chnce of brnch chnge in 2nd year??
> if yes..thn wats d procedure??


Yes Ankit,

You can change your branch in second year.....The procedure is as per below:

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The application for the change of branch may be made to Chairman, SUGC at the end of second semester. Following are the rules/guidelines for the branch change:
(i) Such change will be considered only once at the end of the second semester.
(ii) All students who have successfully completed the first two semesters with CGPA≥9.0 will be eligible for consideration for the change of branch subject to the availability of vacancy.
(iii) In making a change of branch, the strength of a class should not go above the existing strength by more than ten percent.
(iv) All such transfers can be effected only once at the beginning of the second academic year. No application for the change of branch during the subsequent academic years will be entertained.

:Laie_69::Laie_69:

----------


## ayuboy

Hi Sandy,
I am expecting 187 marks in this yrs AIEEE.....which branch can I expect??? :Mauridia_02::Mauridia_02:

----------


## chiragdude

I'm expecting 182 in AIEEE 2011, can I get Mech Engg at PEC?

----------


## sandy007

> I'm expecting 182 in AIEEE 2011, can I get Mech Engg at PEC?


HI Chirag,

PEC Mechanical for AI closes at around AIR 6000!!! With 182 marks you cant really expect much........all the best for this admission season dude!!!

---------- Post added at 09:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:39 AM ----------




> Hi Sandy,
> I am expecting 187 marks in this yrs AIEEE.....which branch can I expect??? :Mauridia_02::Mauridia_02:


Hey Ayuboy,

You can expect to get Aeronautical, Production, Civil and Meta.........

----------


## v p

am getting around 165 marks in AIEEE , rank may be around 14K though not sure, general category Delhi state, any chance in PEC, does one have to fill a form apart from AIEEE score

----------


## sandy007

> am getting around 165 marks in AIEEE , rank may be around 14K though not sure, general category Delhi state, any chance in PEC, does one have to fill a form apart from AIEEE score


Yes, u have chance but only for Meta.....

Also u need to fill another form....the notification of which will come in June. 

*FYR - 
Admissions:*
Students must qualify in AIEEE to be eligible.
Subsequently, the students must register themselves with the Joint  Admission Committee for Chandigarh Engineering and Architecture  Counseling for admission into at least 6 colleges in Chandigarh with PEC  being one of them!

50% of the seats are reserved for Chandigarh candidates.

----------


## S P Singh

I am expecting around 200/360 in AIEEE 2011. Can i get anything in PEC. I am from Delhi, gen.

----------


## sandy007

> I am expecting around 200/360 in AIEEE 2011. Can i get anything in PEC. I am from Delhi, gen.


Hi SPS,

You can expect around 9000 rank.....

You can get Aeronautical, Civil, Production and Meta at this rank in PEC from AI quota........

----------


## sam123

i'm getting around 120-130 marks in aieee n from general cat. ... can i get admission in pec in aeronautical ... if not then what other branches?

----------


## sandy007

> i'm getting around 120-130 marks in aieee n from general cat. ... can i get admission in pec in aeronautical ... if not then what other branches?


Hey Sam,

Are u from Chandigarh?? 

If not then Aeronautical is not possible....also with Chandigarh quota its not possible.....

----------


## sam123

no m not frm chandigarh .. if not aero then which othr branch will i get?

---------- Post added at 10:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:18 PM ----------

no m not from chandigarh .. if not aero then which branch will i get?

----------


## sandy007

> no m not frm chandigarh .. if not aero then which othr branch will i get?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:18 PM ----------
> 
> no m not from chandigarh .. if not aero then which branch will i get?


U cant expect to get any branch in PEC with these marks.....Sorry for that........all the best for this exam season!

----------


## jashan.rana

hello friends my aieee rank is 191373 i am from chandigarh plz sugeest me colleges where i can get admission

----------


## sandy007

> hello friends my aieee rank is 191373 i am from chandigarh plz sugeest me colleges where i can get admission


No chance in PEC......

[MENTION=13650]jashan.rana[/MENTION]: for general queries regarding admission pl post here: http://www.faadooengineers.com/threa...h-queries-here..

----------


## dicap

rank is 9176 , from UP , can i get in with a good trade ??? and when will the form come out for the admn ???!!

----------


## sandy007

> rank is 9176 , from UP , can i get in with a good trade ??? and when will the form come out for the admn ???!!


You can get Aeronautical, Civil, Production & Meta....

----------


## guglip

Hi, I have 11400 AIR rank in Aiee,what are the chances of my getting a seat in pec,in any stream,I am not from chandigarh

----------


## sandy007

> Hi, I have 11400 AIR rank in Aiee,what are the chances of my getting a seat in pec,in any stream,I am not from chandigarh


You can get Production/Meta and Civil(outside chance).....

----------


## ayuboy

Hi,

I have got AIR 14k, do i have any chance of making it to PEC...I am gen category outside chandigarh student...

----------


## v p

Hi, My AIR in AIEEE is 25647, General Category, Delhi state, any chance in PEC, should I apply

----------


## sandy007

> Hi, My AIR in AIEEE is 25647, General Category, Delhi state, any chance in PEC, should I apply


Dont bother to apply!!!

----------


## sethi

sir i have got AIR 10354 can i get cse,ee,,eee if not which branch would i will able to get....in pec ......i m from chd.

----------


## sandy007

> sir i have got AIR 10354 can i get cse,ee,,eee if not which branch would i will able to get....in pec ......i m from chd.


u can get electrical in later rounds.....civil, production, meta and aeronautical are sure shot...

----------


## Ashim Handa

i hve got 13,380 all india overall rank and 11,320 all india general category rank.....i m from outside chd...bt in punjab.....wht to expect in PEC??

----------


## sandy007

> i hve got 13,380 all india overall rank and 11,320 all india general category rank.....i m from outside chd...bt in punjab.....wht to expect in PEC??


you can expect Meta.....

----------


## guglip

HI my AIR is 14300  my category is general with rank 11700 ,what are my chances at PEC i am not from Chandigarh, can I get aeronautical.

----------


## sandy007

> HI my AIR is 14300 what are my chances at PEC i am from gen catagory not from chandigarh


You can only expect Meta!

----------


## guglip

Do you expect a difference in cut offs this year because of  change in reserved seats  to 50 - 50 for state and AIR in NITs

----------


## sandy007

> Do you expect a difference in cut offs this year because of  change in reserved seats  to 50 - 50 for state and AIR in NITs


Dude, this is the PEC thread! Post such queries in AIEEE cut offs thread....

As far I am concerned, I feel that it will not affect much.......

----------


## Ashim Handa

i m from PUNJAB(outside CHD)....I GOT AIR 13,907....which brAnch to expect in PEC??

----------


## sandy007

> i m from PUNJAB(outside CHD)....I GOT AIR 13,907....which brAnch to expect in PEC??


you can expect Meta and maybe Production but its too difficult....

----------


## aayush_chug

sir ... what can i get in punjab engineering college chandigarh in all india quota at 6111 rank
???

----------


## sandy007

> sir ... what can i get in punjab engineering college chandigarh in all india quota at 6111 rank
> ???


You can get Mechanical, Aeronautical, Electrical, Civil, Production and Meta.... :(devil):  :(devil):

----------


## kanwar

My aieee AIR is 6458, and punjab state rank is 226 from general category and studied in chandigarh school. I thought i'll easily get electronics at PEC, but a friend tells me his brother's AIR is 17600 but state rank 289. Im freaked out, is such large difference in AIR but small difference in state rank usual. What are my chances? U gotta help me, i have decisions to make.

----------


## sandy007

> My aieee AIR is 6458, and punjab state rank is 226 from general category and studied in chandigarh school. I thought i'll easily get electronics at PEC, but a friend tells me his brother's AIR is 17600 but state rank 289. Im freaked out, is such large difference in AIR but small difference in state rank usual. What are my chances? U gotta help me, i have decisions to make.


Buddy, first of all ur frnd is lying.....he either is not general category or is simply lying....

As far as u getting Electronics is concerned...seems a little difficult......u might get mech, electrical and all....but electronics, cse are a little diff....

----------


## kanwar

He must be lying, and i think i'll get electronics easily. My AIR is good enough.

----------


## v p

Hi, there's a common couselling for PEC and a few other colleges, I am not going to get admission in PEC but based on last year's cut offs may have a chance in Chandigarh college of engineering.. Is it a university (govt college), any idea about faculty, atmospohere, placements

----------


## sandy007

> Hi, there's a common couselling for PEC and a few other colleges, I am not going to get admission in PEC but based on last year's cut offs may have a chance in Chandigarh college of engineering.. Is it a university (govt college), any idea about faculty, atmospohere, placements


Its a govt college, directly under the control of union territory administration. Placements are between the range of 2-5 lakhs....faculty not that gr8 though......

UIET is better than CCET.....

----------


## alpha.whiskey

Also. You can opt for UICET. I'll more than happy to give any info about it.
I'm currently in Ist Year 5 Year Integrated BE + MBA.

----------


## kanwar

How should i fill up the preferences, my first 3 will be CSE, ECE and Mech. But i cant decide later on. All that matters to me is placements and career opportunities in other branches cuz im interested in previously mentioned.

----------


## sandy007

> How should i fill up the preferences, my first 3 will be CSE, ECE and Mech. But i cant decide later on. All that matters to me is placements and career opportunities in other branches cuz im interested in previously mentioned.


[MENTION=13890]kanwar[/MENTION]:In that case your preference order should be -
CSE,ECE,MEch, IT, Electrical, Civil, Aeronautical, Meta, Production

----------


## rahul rawat

how are the placements for aeronautical ,production and metallurgy engineering.....
 :(bow):

----------


## akdagar

should i consider pec cse/mech over cse/mech in nit kurukshetra in terms of placements and availability of coaching for preparing  for CAT???

----------


## cool.taniya

i hav 18k rnk in aieee.
i m frm delhi.
Cn i xpect a gud branch here.

----------


## shikhar makkar

my air is 10051 and cat.(op) air is 8341 from haryana.which branches can i get?

----------


## sachin354

my air is 5983 and chandigarh qouta...what is expected trade at pec??

----------


## priyanka_bhart

my percentile is 88 gate 2012 , OBC  , cs branch  ,can i get admission in uiet chandigrah or pec

----------


## amarnath dixit

hi i am gettin 225 in aieee 2012(outside chandigarh) which branches can i get in pec................n.......how is pec when compared to nit calicut or mnit allahbad

----------


## engineer.here

Hi, I have AIR 93,000 and state rank- 12,000.
I am from Chandigarh and also under OBC.
Is there any hope for PEC?
Suggest me where should I apply with this rank? I won't mind going to some other state too, college must be good. 
Help !

----------


## manish1993

hello sir
i have got 100 marks in aieee 2012 & got air 107879
may i eligible for pec

----------


## shefali370

hello... 
my AIR is 110143
m having chd quota and have reservd quota (SC)
my state rank along with SC quota ..is 62..
can i get admission in PEC...or any other college in chandigarh?? :(:

----------


## faadoo.nitika

This is a closed thread click here for PEC Chandigarh 2012 Admissions | Cutoffs

----------

